# Deleting Email Address



## Crazypainterlady (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a iPad 2 , I keep the latest software installed always. I let my email get out of hand and now they are taking up to much room. I have a new email installed and would like to delete the old one . When I hit delete it tells me that it will erase all data from this iPad. Does that mean apps etc. won't work ? I can still check the email on the Internet if needed. I don't want lose any info and/or do any damage. Please advise me in this matter.
Thank You


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Use IMAP.


----------



## Crazypainterlady (Apr 23, 2017)

TonyB25 said:


> Use IMAP.


I'm not that tech savvy, could you tell me more


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

When you set up the email connection on the iPad, use IMAP. Keeps email on the server. Then you can read it anywhere.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Make sure you are trying to delete the email account and not something else, see this guide: http://www.solveyourtech.com/delete-email-account-iphone-6/ 
Or this one: http://support.bell.ca/Mobility/Sma....how_to_delete_an_email_account_from_my_apple
Should be pretty much the same for all Apple devices.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Before you delete anything........
Do you want to stop using the iPad to get email for that account? Or do you want to stop downloading so much an email from an account you want to use?

Totally different things.


----------



## Crazypainterlady (Apr 23, 2017)

TonyB25 said:


> Before you delete anything........
> Do you want to stop using the iPad to get email for that account? Or do you want to stop downloading so much an email from an account you want to use?
> 
> Totally different things.


There are 17,000 email messages on this account, it's really slowing down the computer . I want to delete them from this iPad, but some are linked to accounts I need . I don't mind checking them on the wed, but I need them off here. How can I do this ?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

They are not likely slowing down your computer or iPad. 

Go into accounts and see if the mail is setup as a POP, IMAP, or ActiveSync, Exchange account. If it's anything other then POP then the easiest way to delete email messages, and not the account, is to use the web mail interface from the email provider. 

Who's the email account from? ie. What is the part of the email after the @ symbol?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It's definitely not slowing down the iPad. They just don't work that way. They don't get slower as you use the storage.


----------

